# Google Makes the Dead Sea Scrolls Searchable and Interactive



## yoyoceramic (Sep 26, 2011)

For those of you who may be unaware, Google is celebrating the launch of the Dead Sea Scrolls online; a project of The Israel Museum, Jerusalem.

Dead Sea Scrolls Online
Examine the Isaiah Scroll

[video=youtube_share;5rYj_0foJYA]http://youtu.be/5rYj_0foJYA[/video]


----------



## yoyoceramic (Sep 26, 2011)

How about a little Qumran Handel.

View attachment 2345


----------



## Elimelek (Oct 2, 2011)

Dear yoyoceramic

I think this is a great initiative by Google and the Shrine of the Book. I can't wait for them to add more scrolls, currently on the Temple Scroll, Great Isaiah Scroll, War Scroll, Habakkuk Pesher and Community Rule are available. Yet this is a great beginning. Bit by bit the world is changing and access to such important documents are becoming easier.

Kind regards


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 3, 2011)

*Dead Sea Scrolls now online*

Hi:

Here is the link:

Digital Dead Sea Scrolls

Blessings,

Rob


----------

